# TODAY on RO



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

[align=center] [/align][align=center]*




*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*By yours truly â Beccccaaaaa!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Saturday, 04 April 2009*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Once again I have some more new banners! As you can probably tell I like changing the look of my news frequently! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Whatâs your  name? * [/align] [align=center]*:bunny24*[/align] [align=center]*Orchid has re-discovered the  Chat room!  *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:rofl:*[/align] [align=center]*We have 7 birthdays today!*[/align] [align=center]*Wish these guys a great day:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*MisTakenToots*[/align] [align=center]*RachelMMiles*[/align] [align=center]*Celura*[/align] [align=center]*Astrobunny*[/align] [align=center]*mom2kids4bunnies*[/align] [align=center]*allison*[/align] [align=center]*& bunny1*[/align] [align=center]*:balloons:*[/align] [align=center]*Have a super day guys!*[/align] [align=center]*:birthday*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:welcome1*[/align] [align=center]*We have few more new members, go welcome them in their introduction threads!*[/align] [align=center]* Cutebunny *[/align] [align=center]* jmwathuge* [/align] [align=center]* Bunluvvie *[/align] [align=center]*&*[/align] [align=center]* MandyJeank *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Welcome to the forum!*[/align] [align=center]*:hello*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:cry4:*[/align] [align=center]*GoinBackToCali has recently lost  Dodge * [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*If you are struggling after losing a dear bunny have a look at this thread  Dealing with Grief  it may help you understand the emotions you are feeling.*[/align] [align=center]**hugs**[/align] [align=center]*ink iris:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*inkelepht:*[/align] [align=center]*Jen sure does have some  crazy bunnies! *[/align] [align=center]*:laugh:*[/align] [align=center]*Have you ever seen a bunny with  two noses? *[/align] [align=center]*:shock2:*[/align] [align=center]* LARGE BUNNY ALERT!! *[/align] [align=center]*:mrsthumper:*[/align] [align=center]*Cove has shared a link to a beautiful  bunny HOUSE! * [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*The 2[sup]nd[/sup] RO Auction is running again! Can you  bid? *[/align] [align=center]*:twocents*[/align] [align=center]*6 days left to enter the  Easter photo contest! *[/align] [align=center]*:camera*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnynurse:*[/align] [align=center]*somebunny thinks her bunny could have a  Jaw abscess *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*lucylocket is worried about  her friends rabbit  Can you offer any advice?*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*:nurse:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:anotherbun*[/align] [align=center]*Hok9 has posted some adorable pictures of her  babies! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have you voted on the name for  DublinPerkys rabbitry? * [/align] [align=center]*et:*[/align] [align=center]*The breed has been identified but look how  cute these buns are! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*:adorable:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:carrot*[/align] [align=center]*kirbyultra found a  worm in her lettuce!!!!* [/align] [align=center]*:eats:*[/align] [align=center]*What odd things do your  bunnies do? *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny22:*[/align] [align=center]* PA/South Jersey *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Sheboygan, Wisconsin *[/align] [align=center]*:anyone:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:group:*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs have been posted in recently:*[/align] [align=center]* Daisy Days
* [/align] [align=center]* Rebeccaâs Zoo  NEW BLOG!*[/align] [align=center]* Bunluvvieâs Bun âventures  NEW BLOG!*[/align] [align=center]* NEW LIFE OF STORM *[/align] [align=center]* Flashâs Place -2 *[/align] [align=center]*
* [/align] [align=center]*These blogs need to be updated pretty soon!!!*[/align] [align=center]* The Canadian Crew *[/align] [align=center]* The Irish Bunnies Burrow *[/align] [align=center]* Introducingâ¦ Weezy *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Update those blogs guys!*[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:sunshine:*[/align] [align=center]*Summer may be  here in the UK! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Wish Breanna luck in her  ACT test tomorrow! *[/align] [align=center]*:goodluck*[/align] [align=center]*Are you watching this years  American Idol? *[/align] [align=center]*:lalalala:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*et:*[/align] [align=center]*Which YOUNG member has a bunny called Caramel?*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Unscramble this word:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*helinaod*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Who started the thread titled âNostalgic Tvâ?*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*___________________________
*[/align] [align=center]*Hope everyone has a lovely, relaxing Saturday!*[/align] [align=center]*Thanks for reading! 
*[/align][align=center]*:thankyou:*[/align][align=center]*:jumpforjoy:
*[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

is it me with a bunny called caramel????
lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 4, 2009)

lionhead



pinksalamander



Yeah i finally think I know the answer to a game the first time sense I have been on RO


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

Correct Elena - It is you 

And Correct Kat you are also right!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Correct Elena - It is you
> 
> And Correct Kat you are also right!


yay!!!
hay,kat, this is the firist on right for meas well!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

[align=center]*NOT FORGETTING:*

*Peg has sadly lost Miss Bea, and Brave Lil Injun and M'Beason - check  this thread *

*So sorry Peg *

*RIP Sweethearts *
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 4, 2009)

Great Job Becca!


----------



## Becca (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Becka x

Its hard to find new that early in the morning! A lot of people are still in bed in America and stuff! lol


----------

